# Solve/Cuber of the Year



## cubernya (Nov 29, 2013)

It's the holiday season! I'd like to start something new here, the "Solve/Cuber of the Year" contest. This contest will have a few categories which are listed below. Hopefully, this will settle once and for all what the most impressive solve(s) is, as well as showing who is the best cubing amongst us all.

These awards are chosen through nomination, then through a public poll. To nominate a person, please post the name of the person, along with their solve and time, and a link to a forum thread if applicable. *Please do not nominate yourself*; I feel that if your solve is good enough then somebody else will nominate it. Feel free to show your agreement with a nomination, being sure to quote the original post.

Nominations will run in this thread or by PM to myself until Saturday, December 28 11:59 PM EST (UTC-5, New York). A public poll will then be posted for everyone to vote on their opinion of the best of each category, which will run from Monday, December 30 to Sunday, January 12.


The categories are as follows - all of which must have been completed in 2013 *ONLY*, and are for all events unless specifically stated otherwise
Most impressive single solve (includes multi-bld solves)
Most impressive average
Most impressive solve(s) - single or average
Most impressive solve(s) - all individual events

Best fake solve(s)
Worst fake solve(s)

Best overall cuber
Best cuber in each event
Most improved cuber

Best/Most impressive competition
Biggest competition fail

Best walkthrough
Worst walkthrough

Best video description
----------
If you would like to see other categories added, please post or PM me.
Happy Holidays!
-Jacob



Spoiler: My Nomination



Personally, I would like to nominate Maskow for most impressive single. I believe that his 95/100 multi-bld in 6.5 hours is amazing. His solve can be found here.
This will be my only nomination. I believe the community can come up with the rest.


----------



## cubernya (Nov 29, 2013)

Post reserved for results


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 29, 2013)

Telésforo 4.41 worst fake solve?


----------



## JasonK (Nov 29, 2013)

Surely WC2013 is the only choice for Best Comp?


----------



## Username (Nov 29, 2013)

Most Impressive Single Solve: Maskow 41/41 WR
Most Impressive Average: Feliks 6.54 WR
Best Competition: WC2013 (even though I wasn't there )
Best Video Description: Kevin Hays' WeiSu Review


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 29, 2013)

cubeflip said:


> Telésforo 4.41 worst fake solve?



Best fake solve. It got the largest backlash/reaction so I'd put it as best.




JasonK said:


> Surely WC2013 is the only choice for Best Comp?



Quantity=/=quality!!!


----------



## Iggy (Nov 29, 2013)

Most impressive single solve: Maskow's 41/41 multi BLD
Most impressive average: Feliks' 6.54
Most improved cuber: Kim Jokinen


----------



## kcl (Nov 29, 2013)

Most improved is definitely Kim Jokinen or me. I can't nominate myself soooo.. Anyway, He's provided a lot of my drive to get faster in my 11 months of cubing because he's always been just a touch faster than me.. Just enough that I feel the urge to catch up


----------



## tx789 (Nov 29, 2013)

Biggest competition fail has to be Perry Open 2013 it ended up becoming an unofficial comp. Because of the "legit" 4.41.


----------



## Riley (Nov 29, 2013)

Feliks 6.54 average - most impressive average


----------



## dbax0999 (Nov 29, 2013)

hays on latifah for best fake solve


----------



## Gordon (Nov 29, 2013)

Username said:


> Best Video Description: Kevin Hays' WeiSu Review



and best walktrough:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV-_BtDLMPE


----------



## Username (Nov 29, 2013)

Shouldn't this be called the forum awards?


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Nov 29, 2013)

Best Walkthrough should be Mats' where he's constantly saying "and I can skip the OLL," or possibly the cubing world 12 cubers, one scramble walkthrough video.


----------



## stoic (Nov 29, 2013)

Most impressive single - Maskow 41/41
Most impressive average - 6.54

Both pushing the limits


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 29, 2013)

Most impressive competition: Starlight Open 2013. We ended 1.5 hours ahead of schedule, everyone was willing(or forced) to judge and scramble, and it went smoothly.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 29, 2013)

Username said:


> Shouldn't this be called the forum awards?



I'm pretty sure that the forum awards is something different (hosted by ?Sarah?).


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 29, 2013)

Best Cuber in Each Event (I'm not doing all events and these arent always the fastest peopls, sometimes the most improved or close to wr or supah cool person):

2x2: Christopher Olson
3x3: Feliks Zemdegs
4x4: Sebastien Weyer
OH: Antoine Cantin
BLD: Noah Arthurs (yeahboy)
4BLD: Marcell (not cubing...)
Multi: Maskow
Pyraminx: Dreewa FRICKEN' Beerads. (Otherwise known as Drew Brads)
Megaminx: Richie Lim
Square-1: Brandon Lin
Clock: Evan Liu
Feet: Me? I mean I started off with a 2:30ish official average and got to 39.10? Idk
FMC: Ryan Pope (my friend got 31 out of nowhere and won at tree town)


----------



## Royiky (Nov 29, 2013)

Single solve Maskow 41/41 Average Feliks 6.54 Best at 2x2 Cristopher Olsen Best at 3x3 Feliks Zemdegs Best at 4x4 Feliks Zemdegs Best at 5x5 Feliks Zemdegs Best at 6x6 Kevin Hays Best at 7x7 still thinking


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 29, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Best Cuber in Each Event (I'm not doing all events and these arent always the fastest peopls, sometimes the most improved or close to wr or supah cool person):
> 
> 2x2: Christopher Olson
> 3x3: Feliks Zemdegs
> ...



Yay I got nominated! But I got a 32.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 29, 2013)

Username said:


> Shouldn't this be called the forum awards?


The forum awards are for users and posts/threads on the Speedsolving forums. There's not much overlap, and since this about cubers' abilities and accomplishments, and they don't have to be speedsolving users, they're different enough to be separate.



antoineccantin said:


> I'm pretty sure that the forum awards is something different (hosted by ?Sarah?).


I hosted it in 2011 only. Traditionally someone different does it each year. Noah is hosting it this year.


----------



## Username (Nov 29, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> The forum awards are for users and posts/threads on the Speedsolving forums. There's not much overlap, and since this about cubers' abilities and accomplishments, and they don't have to be speedsolving users, there's different enough to be separate.



Oh ok, Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 29, 2013)

Worst fake solve: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzD77QUKmrc



Spoiler



(Someone might have nominated me for this one.)


----------



## PeelingStickers (Nov 29, 2013)

strakerak said:


> Worst fake solve: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzD77QUKmrc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahaha


----------



## TDM (Nov 29, 2013)

strakerak said:


> Worst fake solve: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzD77QUKmrc


But that's obviously not fake.

Most impressive single solve: Maskow's 41/41, because sup-40. Also, it was official.
Most impressive average: Sameer's 1.96, because first sub-2. And I was there.
Best walkthrough: Mats' walkthrough solves. "So then I can skip the OLL again..."


----------



## rj (Nov 29, 2013)

Best Cuber: Alex Lau. 
Benst 15 puzzler: Ben.


----------



## kcl (Nov 29, 2013)

theZcuber said:


> Most impressive single solve (includes multi-bld solves) Maskow 41/41
> Most impressive average Faz 6.54
> Most impressive solve(s) - single or average Faz 4.79 on video,
> Most impressive solve(s) - all individual events
> ...


----------



## cubernya (Nov 30, 2013)

Username said:


> Oh ok, Thanks!



Just so you know, I actually did specifically seek out permission to host this. I went to Brest first, but I asked Sarah after he did not respond.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 30, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Best Cuber in Each Event (I'm not doing all events and these arent always the fastest peopls, sometimes the most improved or close to wr or supah cool person):
> 
> 2x2: Christopher Olson
> 3x3: Feliks Zemdegs
> ...



imo I think Kevin Costello should be for 4x4


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Nov 30, 2013)

Best Cuber in Each Event
2x2: Chiris Olson
3x3: Faz
4x4: Sebastian Weyer
5x5: Faz
6x6: Kevin Hays
7x7: Kevin Hays
3BLD: Marcin Zalewski
4BLD: Oliver Frost
5BLD: Oliver Frost
MultiBLD: Maskow
Square-1: Nathan Dwyer
Pyraminx: Drew Brads
Megaminx: Yu Da-Hyun
3x3 With Feet: Rami Sbahi
3x3 OH: Antoine Cantin
3x3 FMC: Ranzha
Clock: Evan Liu


----------



## Owen (Nov 30, 2013)

Nominating myself. What are you gonna do?


----------



## cubernya (Nov 30, 2013)

Owen said:


> Nominating myself. What are you gonna do?



Not include it in the public voting


----------



## TheFarEastGuy (Nov 30, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Best Walkthrough should be Mats' where he's constantly saying "and I can skip the OLL," or possibly the cubing world 12 cubers, one scramble walkthrough video.



Let's not forget when Mats sees what he can do with the 1st/2nd/3rd/4th pair


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 30, 2013)

i think mats' 5.55 should be nominated for best single of 2013. Idc if it was lucky, it was awesome seeing someone beat that record other than feliks. That was 2013 right? Too lazy to check


----------



## Mikel (Nov 30, 2013)

rowehessler said:


> i think mats' 5.55 should be nominated for best single of 2013. Idc if it was lucky, it was awesome seeing someone beat that record other than feliks. That was 2013 right? Too lazy to check



It was 2013...

However, I think Walker Welch's 10.63 single at the Cubetcha 2013 has been the best single of the year.


----------



## aashritspidey (Nov 30, 2013)

I would nominate alex lau for his 7.00 avg of 100


----------



## kcl (Nov 30, 2013)

Mikel said:


> It was 2013...
> 
> However, I think Walker Welch's 10.63 single at the Cubetcha 2013 has been the best single of the year.



But I beat it! Now I just need to take down Chris..


----------



## Dene (Nov 30, 2013)

How can anyone go past the 3x3 finals showdown at WCs between Feliks and Mats? Such high quality, so much pressure, lots of twists and turns, and heaps of excitement, all in the space of 10 solves.

P.S. I don't know which category this would go in, but it should win every category


----------



## Bhargav777 (Dec 1, 2013)

Best overall cuber - Escher aka Rowan. <3 
Best reconstruction - pro Valk
Fastest progression - Kim "mysterious" Jokinen 
Best noob evarrrr - Bhargav Narasimhan <3


----------



## Chree (Dec 1, 2013)

Most impressive solve: #5800 to finish Eric Limeback's 24 hour attempt.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Best Cuber in Each Event (I'm not doing all events and these arent always the fastest peopls, sometimes the most improved or close to wr or supah cool person):
> 
> 2x2: Christopher Olson
> 3x3: Feliks Zemdegs
> ...



Heh.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 1, 2013)

tx789 said:


> Biggest competition fail has to be Perry Open 2013 it ended up becoming an unofficial comp. Because of the "legit" 4.41.


Not only because of 4.41. It had more to it than that


----------



## tx789 (Dec 2, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Not only because of 4.41. It had more to it than that



It was because it didn't follow the regulations well. Wasn't it? The photo of the card of the person who claimed the 4.41 showed five signitures and it was the second solve.


----------



## Forte (Dec 2, 2013)

Best Mats Voice: RobY


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 2, 2013)

tx789 said:


> It was because it didn't follow the regulations well. Wasn't it? The photo of the card of the person who claimed the 4.41 showed five signitures and it was the second solve.



There were people judging solves for a round when they hadn't gone yet.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 6, 2013)

All nominations to this point:



Spoiler: Nominations



*Most impressive single solve (includes multi-bld solves)*
Maskow 95/100
Maskow 41/41 WR
Mats 5.55 WR
Walker Welch 10.63
Eric Limeback 5800th solve in 24 hour attempt

*Most impressive average*
Feliks 6.54 WR, Sameer Mahmood 1.96 WR, Alex Lau 7.00 avg100

*Most impressive solve(s) - single or average*
Feliks 4.79 on video

*Most impressive solve(s) - all individual events*
_No nominations_

*Best fake solve(s)*
Telésforo 4.41

*Worst fake solve(s)*
Telésforo 4.41

*Best overall cuber*
Alex Lau, Feliks Zemdegs, Rowan

*Best cuber in each event*
2x2 - Chris Olson
3x3 - Feliks Zemdegs
4x4 - Sebastien Weyer, Feliks Zemdegs, Kevin Costello III
5x5 - Feliks Zemdegs
6x6 - Kevin Hays
7x7 - Kevin Hays
Square-1 - Dwyer
OH - Antoine Cantin
BLD - Noah Arthurs
4BLD - Marcell
Multi - Maskow
Pyraminx - Drew Brads
Megaminx - Richie Lin, Simon Westlund
Clock - Evan Liu
FMC - Ryan Pope
15 Puzzle - Ben


*Most improved cuber*
Kim Jokinen

*Best/Most impressive competition*
WC 2013, Starlight Open 2013

*Biggest competition fail*
Perry Open 2013

*Best walkthrough*
Kim Jokinen, Mats Valk, Cubing World 12 Cubers


*Worst walkthrough*
_No nominations_

*Best video description*
Kevin Hays's WeiSu Review


----------



## Stefan (Dec 6, 2013)

Add Yu Nakajima to "Best overall cuber" for dominating the average ranks (by far lowest sum, and all are 32 or better). I btw suspect he'll jump to the top of the sum of single ranks soon as well.


----------



## uvafan (Dec 6, 2013)

I nominate Kevin Costello III for most improved - his 4x4 improvement lately has just been insane, especially for the speed that he's at, most people have a very hard time improving once they get to anywhere close to his speed.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 27, 2013)

Today and tomorrow are the last days for nomination! Be sure to nominate if you haven't already!


----------



## cubernya (Dec 28, 2013)

8 more hours of nominations. Be sure to nominate; I think many of you should!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 28, 2013)

Worst walkthrough: SirWaffle's with the accent.


----------



## Mikel (Dec 28, 2013)

Best competitor in the 5x5 BLD event: Marcell Endrey
Best competitor in 7x7 event: Walker Welch


----------



## kcl (Dec 28, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Best competitor in the 5x5 BLD event: Marcell Endrey
> Best competitor in 7x7 event: Walker Welch



Best pronouncer of names: Boorannadon Makellie


----------



## Iggy (Dec 29, 2013)

Best competitor in 3BLD event: Walker Welch


----------



## ottozing (Dec 29, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Best competitor in 7x7 event: Walker Welch



+1


----------



## cubernya (Dec 29, 2013)

At this point, no further nominations will be accepted.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 2, 2014)

Sorry about being late, my computer decided not to cooperate.

All nominations listed are below. Post who you think should win. All automatic wins (only one nomination) are in _italics_.



Spoiler: Nominations



*Most impressive single solve (includes multi-bld solves)*
Maskow 95/100
Maskow 41/41 WR
Mats 5.55 WR
Walker Welch 10.63
Eric Limeback 5800th solve in 24 hour attempt

*Most impressive average*
Feliks 6.54 WR
Sameer Mahmood 1.96 WR
Alex Lau 7.00 avg100

_*Most impressive solve(s) - single or average*
Feliks 4.79 on video_

_*Best fake solve(s)*
Telésforo 4.41

*Worst fake solve(s)*
Telésforo 4.41_

*Best overall cuber*
Alex Lau
Feliks Zemdegs
Rowan Kinneavy
Yu Nakajima

*Best cuber in each event*
_2x2 - Chris Olson
3x3 - Feliks Zemdegs_
4x4 - Sebastien Weyer
Feliks Zemdegs
Kevin Costello III
_5x5 - Feliks Zemdegs_
6x6 - Kevin Hays
Walker Welch
_7x7 - Kevin Hays_
_Square-1 - Nathan Dwyer
OH - Antoine Cantin_
BLD - Noah Arthurs
Walker Welch
_4BLD - Marcell Endrey
Multi - Maskow_
_Pyraminx - Drew Brads_
Megaminx - Richie Lin
Simon Westlund
_Clock - Evan Liu
FMC - Ryan Pope
15 Puzzle - Ben Whitmore
5BLD - Marcell Endrey_


*Most improved cuber*
Kim Jokinen
Kevin Costello III

*Best/Most impressive competition*
WC 2013
Starlight Open 2013

_*Biggest competition fail*
Perry Open 2013_

*Best walkthrough*
Kim Jokinen
Mats Valk
Cubing World 12 Cubers

_*Worst walkthrough*
SirWaffle's with the accent_

_*Best video description*
Kevin Hays's WeiSu Review_


----------



## Username (Jan 2, 2014)

Who nominated my walkthroughs? Lol

12 cubers one scramble for best walkthrough


----------



## kcl (Jan 2, 2014)

Dang, would've nominated Chris's first round 2x2 at UIUC for biggest fail. That or my 2:59 5x5 single hahahahaha


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 2, 2014)

why whas starlight open so special -.-


----------



## Username (Jan 2, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> why whas starlight open so special -.-



Why won't you read the thread?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 2, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> why whas starlight open so special -.-





Ninja Storm said:


> Most impressive competition: Starlight Open 2013. We ended 1.5 hours ahead of schedule, everyone was willing(or forced) to judge and scramble, and it went smoothly.



Look it up yourself next time.


----------



## RyanG (Jan 3, 2014)

Most Impressive Average: Feliks 6.54 WR 

Best/ Most Impressive Comp: WC 2013 

Best Walkthrough: Cubing World Twelve Cubers


----------



## cubernya (Jan 7, 2014)

Remember: voting is still open until Saturday!


----------



## cubernya (Jan 12, 2014)

There is still 10 more hours of voting. Not many people have voted; it would be much appreciated.


----------



## lunari (Jan 12, 2014)

my votes:



Spoiler



*Most impressive single solve (includes multi-bld solves)*
Mats 5.55 WR (because it was the first 3x3x3 WR break that happened during my cubing time)
Hard choice because I am always impressed by Maskow's multi, too. 

*Most impressive average*
Feliks 6.54 WR

*Best overall cuber*
Feliks Zemdegs (because everyone thought his time was over  )

*Best cuber in each event*
4x4 - Sebastian Weyer
6x6 - Kevin Hays
BLD - Noah Arthurs
*
Best Competition*
WC2013 (although i only watched the livestream)

*Best walkthrough*
Cubing World 12 Cubers


----------



## Mikel (Jan 12, 2014)

Walker welch 10.63 single should win


----------



## kcl (Jan 12, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Walker welch 10.63 single should win



Nono the 28.xx BLD for sure


----------



## Trexrush1 (Jan 12, 2014)

Most impressive single solve (includes multi-bld solves)- 1:40.86 6x6 WR Kevin Hays
Most impressive average Feliks' 6.54 (3x3 WR) Unnoficialy, his 5.89 avg
Best fake solve(s) Martin Testeforo 4.41 "WR"
Worst fake solve(s) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCbUPGvNVPk
Best overall cuber Feliks Zemdegs 
Best cuber in each event 
2x2- Chris Olson
3x3-Feliks Zemdegs
4x4-Sebastien Weyer
5x5-Feliks Zemdegs
6x6-Kevin Hays
7x7-Feliks Zemdegs
OH-Antoine Cantin
BLD-Marcin Zalewski
Feet-Some Brasilian Dude
FMC-Sebastien Auroux
4BLD-Marcel Endrey
5BLD-Marcel Endrey
Mega-Odder
Pyra-Drew Brads
Sq-1-Nobody
MultiBLD-Maskow

Most improved cuber Me (from averaging 4 min. to sub 20)
Best/Most impressive competition Berkerley Summer (lots of pbs for people)
Best video description Kevins Weisu Review

Is it too late?

edit- Im good!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 23, 2014)

Lol. No results.


----------

